

FutureTap responds to Apple's patent application - abstractbill
http://www.futuretap.com/blog/the-patent-case-we-havent-called/

======
replicatorblog
Coverband is right. People need to READ the patent. They aren't patenting
Where To, just showing how their patent could improve it. Apple has a legal
team and surely understands the concept of "Prior Art" basically if an
invention is "disclosed" or revealed to the public the inventor has one year
to file a patent. Even if Apple tried to patent that app a patent examiner
would not grant it because the app predates the patent application.

~~~
mpk
> They aren't patenting Where To, just showing how their patent could improve
> it.

Most people just file a feature request.

------
coverband
It seems to be a stupid misunderstanding: Apple is not patenting these guys'
application, they're using it as an example for a product that could consume
their patentable process.

~~~
barrkel
I don't see any good reason to include a highly recognizable likeness for a
third party's app in the patent without their consent, however. There's a
reason things like example.com, NorthWind etc. exist.

~~~
lzw
It is one of the requirements of the patent process. This is why Apple uses
the shape of an iPhone or an iPod in their patents, as they are required to
provide examples.

------
talbina
I'm getting very uncomfortable with Apple. Not sure how to describe this in
the best terms, but this is just plain wrong.

~~~
potatolicious
Ditto. Those who have seen my posts in the past know that I am far from an
Apple hater - but their recent shenanigans have made me question if I want to
continue to support the iPhone platform.

Many of the things they've done in the past few months have been highly
questionable - but this is way over the line.

Here's hoping Android UI improves sufficiently between now and next July, when
my contract is up ;)

------
carbocation
Slow but working coral cache link (the futuretap site was down when I tried
the link): [http://www.futuretap.com.nyud.net/blog/the-patent-case-we-
ha...](http://www.futuretap.com.nyud.net/blog/the-patent-case-we-havent-
called/)

